# 660 grizzly rad relocate



## dl2010 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey guys i just purchased a rad kit for my grizzly from wild boar atv and im wondering if im going to have problems installing it since i have the triangle atv snorkel which is four risers coming up in the middle of the front rack. Anybody have this setup or a solution?


----------

